# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  البطاقة الانتخابية .. معلومات كاملة

## دموع الغصون

هل يحق لي التصويت لانتخاب اعضاء مجلس النواب السابع عشر؟ 
يحق لك أخي الموطن/ أختي المواطنة ممارسة حقك الدستوري في التصويت لانتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب السابع عشر إذا توفرت لديك الشروط التالية:
ان تكون أردني الجنسية
ان تكون قد أكملت او ستكمل الثامنة عشر من عمرك بتاريخ 1/12/2012.
تحمل بطاقة شخصية مثبت عليها الرقم الوطني. ( لا يشترط ان تكون سارية المفعول).
تحمل بطاقة انتخابية مثبت عليها كل من الدائرة الانتخابية ومركز الاقتراع والفرز الذي تختاره لممارسة حقك بالإدلاء بصوتك فيه يوم الاقتراع.
أن تكون مسجل في جداول الناخبين النهائية
يوقف هذا الحق اذا كنت منتسباً للقوات المسلحة او المخابرات العامة او الامن العام او قوات الدرك او الدفاع المدني

يحرم من ممارسة حقه الانتخابي كل من:

كان محكوماً عليه بالإفلاس ولم يستعد اعتباره قانوناً.
كان محجوراً عليه لذاته أو لأي سبب آخر ولم يرفع الحجر عنه.
كان مجنوناً أو معتوهاً.

هل يوجد لي بطاقة انتخابية ؟ كيف وأين ومتى استطيع الحصول على تلك البطاقة؟
نعم، فقد أعدت الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب بالتعاون مع دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات بطاقة انتخابية لكل موطن/ مواطنة أردني الجنسية ويحمل بطاقة أحوال مدنية مثبت عليها الرقم الوطني، وقد أكمل آو سيكمل 18 سنة من عمره بتاريخ 1/12/2012.

يمكنك الحصول على بطاقتك الانتخابية بمراجعة اي من مراكز إصدار وتسليم البطاقات الانتخابية المعتمدة والبالغ عددها (74) مركز موزعة في كافة أنحاء المملكة، حيث تركت الحرية لك لاختيار المركز الأنسب لك والأقرب لمكان سكنك او عملك، ولك أن تتقدم الى الموظف المسؤول في المركز الذي تختاره وتبرز له بطاقتك الشخصية الصادرة عن الاحوال المدنية والجوازات وتطلب استلام البطاقة الانتخابية الخاصة بك.




هل هناك اي رسوم مقابل اصدار بطاقتي الانتخابية ؟
لا، اصدار بطاقة الانتخاب مجاني ولا يستوفى اي رسم مقابل الحصول على تلك البطاقة.


هل يجوز لي استلام البطاقات الانتخابية عن غيري؟
نعم، لقد أتاحت لك التعليمات التنفيذية رقم (1) الصادرة بموجب قانون الانتخاب، استلام البطاقات الانتخابية الخاصة بافراد اسرتك المسجلين في دفتر عائلتك ممن يحق لهم الانتخاب، كذلك البطاقة الانتخابية الخاصة باقاربك من الدرجة الاولى مثل: الأب ،الأم، الابن، الابنة، شريطة ابراز الوثائق الشخصية الخاصة بكل منهم.


ما هي الوثائق التي علي احضارها لاستلام بطاقتي الانتخابية ؟ وهل يحق لي الحصول على البطاقة الانتخابية اذا كانت تلك الوثائق منتهية؟
هوية الاحوال المدنية ( البطاقة الشخصية)
نـــعــــــــــــــم، يحق لك الحصول على بطاقة انتخابية حتى لو كانت بطاقتك الشخصية منتهية الصلاحية.


ما هي الإجراءات المتبعة لإصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية؟ وكم يستغرق ذلك من الوقت؟
عند مراجعتك لاي مركز من مراكز اصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية المعتمدة، يقوم الموظف المسؤول بما يلي:

-مطابقة البطاقة الشخصية ( بطاقة الاحوال المدنية) مع شخصية مقدمها.
-مطابقة البيانات الواردة في البطاقة الشخصية مع البيانات المخزنة ضمن قاعدة البيانات المتوفرة على جهاز الحاسوب لديه.
- سؤالك عن مركز الاقتراع الذي ترغب باختياره للإدلاء بصوتك فيه يوم الاقتراع، وفي هذه الحالة لك ان تختار اي مركز من ضمن المراكز المتوفرة ضمن الدائرة الانتخابية التي ستمارس بها حقك بالتصويت، بحيث يمكنك اختيار المركز الأنسب لك ولافراد اسرتك. .
كما ويوجد من بين هذه المراكز عدد قد تم تجهيزه لاستقبال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من الناخبين لكي يتمكنوا من الإدلاء بأصواتهم بكل سهولة ويسر.
-بعدها يجري تسليمك بطاقتك الانتخابية والبطاقات الانتخابية الخاصة بمن تقدمت بطلب استلام البطاقات الانتخابية الخاصة بهم من افرد أسرتك وأقاربك من الدرجة الأولى.
-الطلب منك التوقيع على إشعار بتسلم بطاقتك الانتخابية والبطاقات الانتخابية الخاصة بأفراد اسرتك وأقاربك من الدرجة الأولى، تتعهد من خلاله بتسليم تلك البطاقات إلى أصحابها.
تستغرق إجراءات إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية المحددة أعلاه، بمعدل خمس عشرة دقيقة لكل بطاقة انتخابية.

ماذا تتضمن بطاقتي الانتخابية؟
تتضمن بطاقتك الانتخابية البيانات التالية:

عبارة " المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية" وشعارها.
عبارة " الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب".
رقمك الوطني
اسمك من اربعة مقاطع.
صورة شخصية.
الدائرة الانتخابية المحلية/ المحافظة، التي ستمارس بها حقك بالتصويت لاختيار ممثلك في مجلس النواب السابع عشر من بين مرشحي تلك الدائرة.
مركز الاقتراع والفرز، الذي تختاره للإدلاء بصوتك فيه يوم الاقتراع ، وفي هذه الحالة يمكنك ان تختار المراكز الأنسب لك ولإفراد أسرتك من ضمن المراكز المتوفرة في دائرتك الانتخابية.
الرقم المتسلسل لبطاقة الانتخاب.
علماً بأنك ستتسلم البطاقة مغلفة بجلاتين شفاف ومغلق من جميع الجهات.

لماذا يجب ان استلم بطاقتي الانتخابية؟
لتمكينك من ممارسة حقك الدستوري في الانتخاب والترشح للانتخابات النيابية لمجلس النواب السابع عشر( القادم)، حيث انك كناخب/ة او مرشح/ة لن تستطيع ممارسة هذا الحق سواء بالإدلاء بصوتك يوم الاقتراع او الترشح للانتخابات، الا بوجود اسمك ضمن جداول الناخبين النهائية، واستلامك البطاقة الانتخابية تعتبر خطوة رئيسية لضمان وجود اسمك ضمن تلك الجداول.


لماذا يجب علي اختيار مركز الاقتراع والفرز؟ هل هو اجراء اختياري ام اجباري؟
عليك بموجب القانون اختيار مركز الاقتراع والفرز الذي ترغب بالإدلاء بصوتك فيه يوم الاقتراع، وقد قضى قرار لديوان تفسير القوانين رقم (5) لسنة 2012 والخاص بالمادة (30) من قانون الانتخاب بمنح الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب باعتبارها الجهة المنظمة للعملية الانتخابية، حق الطلب منك اخي الناخب اختي الناخبة عند التقدم للحصول على بطاقة الانتخاب، اختيار مركز الاقتراع والفرز الذي تريد ان تدلي بصوتك فيه في دائرتك، ليتم تثبيته على بطاقتك الانتخابية.

وبهدف تسهيل عملية اختيار الناخب/ة المركز الذي يريد ان يمارس فيه حق الانتخاب ومنعاً لحصول ازدحام في مراكز اصدار واستلام البطاقات الانتخابية، يفضل ان تتم مراجعة القائمة الكاملة لاسماء وعناوين مراكز الاقتراع والفرز المعتمدة ضمن دائرتك الانتخابية لاختيار المركز الانسب والأقرب لك ولأسرتك، وذلك قبل الذهاب لاستلام البطاقة الانتخابية، حيث تتوفر قائمة باسماء المراكز وعناوينها على موقع الهيئة الالكتروني مصنفة حسب الدائرة الانتخابية وقد تم نشره في الصحف المحلية اليومية.

كما ويوجد من بين هذه المراكز عدد قد تم تجهيزه لاستقبال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من الناخبين لكي يتمكنوا من الإدلاء بأصواتهم بكل سهولة ويسر.


هل يحق لي الاعتراض خلال مرحلة إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية ؟ ما هي حالات وآليات الاعتراض المتاحة بموجب التشريعات؟
لقد وفر لك القانون كمواطن الحق في الاعتراض على مرحلة اصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية من خلال آلية تضمن أعلى درجات الشفافية وتكافؤ الفرص، حيث يحق لكِ الاعتراض في الحالات التالية:

وجود خطأ في بياناتك الخاصة الواردة في البطاقة الانتخابية.
اذا طرأ تغيير على مكان اقامتك، وتم بناء عليه تحديد دائرتك الانتخابية.
اذا لم يصدر لك بطاقة انتخاب على الرغم من توفر شروط اصدار بطاقة انتخابية. ( قمت بمراجعة أي من مراكز اصدار وتسليم البطاقات الانتخابية وافادك الموظف المسؤول بعدم امكانية اصدار بطاقة لك).
رغبتك في تسجيل اسمك في جدول الناخبين الاولي الخاص بابناء الدائرة التي تنتمي لها وتقيم خارجها.
اذا كنت شركسي او شيشاني او مسيحي وترغب في تسجيل اسمك في جداول الناخبين الأولية في أي دائرة انتخابية تقيم خارجها إلا أنها تقع ضمن المحافظة التي تقيم بها، ومخصص لها مقعد شركسي او شيشاني او مسيحي.
اذا كنت شركسي او شيشاني او مسيحي وترغب في تسجيل اسمك في جداول الناخبين الاولية في أي دائرة انتخابية في محافظة اخرى غير التي تقيم بها، مخصص لها مقعد شركسي او شيشاني او مسيحي.
يمكنك الاعتراض على احد الحالات المحددة أعلاه بإتباع الخطوات التالية:
زيارة أي مركز من مراكز إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية والمنتشرة في كافة أنحاء المملكة، وتقديم طلب اعتراض خطي وفقا للنماذج المعتمدة لذلك معززاً بالوثائق الثبوتية، وذلك خلال الفترة الزمنية المخصصة لإصدار البطاقة الانتخابية، وهي مدة (شهر) أو لأي فترة تمديد أخرى يتم الإعلان عنها من قبل الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب.
إعادة تسليم البطاقة الانتخابية التي استلمتها وإرفاقها مع طلب الاعتراض، وبعكس ذلك سيتم رد الاعتراض شكلا وفقا لنص القانون.
تقوم دائرة الاحوال المدنية والجوازات بدراسة طلبات الاعتراض والبت فيها خلال (14) يوم من تاريخ تسليم طلب الاعتراض الخطي، واذا قبلت الدائرة الطلب، يدرج اسمك في قوائم الناخبين الاولية وفقا للوضع الجديد ويتم تسليمك بطاقة انتخاب جديدة.
اذا رفضت الدائرة طلبك سيتم إحالته إلى الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب للبت فيه.
تدرس الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب طلبك وتفصل فيه خلال (14) يوم من تاريخ إحالته عليها، وإذا وافقت تطلب من دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات ادارج اسمك في جدول الناخبين الاولي وفقا للوضع الجديد واصدار بطاقة انتخاب جديدة لك.
اذا رفضت الهيئة الطلب، تطلب من دائرة الاحوال المدنية والجوازات اداراج اسمك في سجل خاص بالمعترضين، حيث يحق لك بعد عرض جداول الناخبين الاولي وجداول المعترضين والذي سيتم الاعلان عنه بالموقع الالكتروني والصحف اليومية، التقدم بطلب لدى محكمة البداية المختصة للطعن بقرار الهيئة برفض الطلب.
نرجو الانتباه الى انه عليك تقديم الطعون للمحاكم خـلال مـدة لا تتجـاوز 10 ايام من تاريـخ عـرض رئيس الانتخاب لجداول الناخبين الاولية.


هناك خطأ في بياناتي الخاصة الواردة في بطاقتي الانتخابية، ماذا افعل ؟ 
راجعت دائرة الاحوال المدنية ولم يتم إعداد بطاقة انتخاب لي وموانع التسجيل لا تنطبق علي ماذا افعل؟
لقد وفر لكِ القانون كمواطن/ مواطنة الحق في الاعتراض في هذه الحالات من خلال آلية تضمن أعلى دراجات من الشفافية وتكافؤ الفرص، وذلك من خلال زيارة أي مركز من مراكز إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية المعتمدة والمنتشرة في كافة أنحاء المملكة، تقديم طلب اعتراض خطي وفقا للنماذج المعتمدة لذلك معززاً بالوثائق الثبوتية، وذلك خلال الفترة الزمنية المخصصة لإصدار البطاقة الانتخابية وهي مدة ( شهر) ولأي فترة تمديد أخرى يتم الإعلان عنها من قبل الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب، حيث سيتم النظر في طلب اعتراضك وفقا للإجراءات والمدد المحددة.



استلمت بطاقتي الانتخابية، هل يحق لي الاعتراض عليها بعد الاستلام ؟
نعم يحق لك الاعتراض على البطاقة لعدد من الحالات المحددة بقانون الانتخاب، ولكن شريطة ان تقوم باعادة البطاقـة الانتخابيـة التي استلمتها وإرفاقها بطلب الاعتراض الخطي المقدم إلى أي مركز من مراكز اصدار البطاقة الانتخابية، وذلك خلال الفترة الزمنية المخصصة لإصدار البطاقة الانتخابية وهي مدة ( شهر) او لأي فترة تمديد أخرى يتم الإعلان عنها من قبل الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب.

هذا ويرجى العلم انه في حال تمت الموافقـة على اعتراضـك سيصـرف لك بطاقـة انتخـاب جديـدة تتضمن البيانات الجديدة وستلغى بطاقتك القديمة ويتم الاحتفاظ بها في ارشيف خاص.
اما إذا رفضت دائرة الاحـوال المدنيـة والجـوازات طلب اعتراضك ستعيـد لك البطـاقة نفسها.


أتلفت بطاقتي الانتخابية هل استطيع استبدالها ؟
نعم ستقوم دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات من خلال أي مكتب من مكاتب إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية بإصدار بطاقة جديدة لك بدل التالفة، ولكن عليك ان تقوم بتسليم البطاقة التالفة للدائرة وهي بدورها ستقوم بحفظها وأرشفتها.


انا شركسي اقيم في دائرة انتخابية لا يوجد بها مقعد مخصص للشركس، ماذا افعل؟ ( إجابة تنطبق على الشيشان والمسيحين)
اذا كنت تقييم في محافظة تتضمن دوائر انتخابية مخصص لها مقعد للشركس، عليك تقديم طلب خطي الى دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات من خلال اي مركز من مراكز إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية الاقرب لمنطقتك، وابداء رغبتك بتسجيل اسمك في جـدول الناخبين الاولي الخـاص بأحد تلك الدوائر والتي تتضمن مقاعد للشركس.

أما إذا كنت تقييم في محافظــة لا تتضمن مقاعد مخصصة للشركــس، فيحق لك التقدم بطلب خطي لدائرة الأحوال المدنيــة والجوازات من خلال إي مركز إصدار وتسليم البطاقة الانتخابية الأقرب لمنطقتك، وإبداء رغبتك لتسجيل اسمك في اي محافظة أخرى تتضمن إحدى دوائرها مقعد مخصص للشركس.

هذه التعليمات تنطبق أيضا على الشيشان والمسيحيين.

كيف يتم تحديد الدائرة الانتخابية التي سوف ادلي بصوتي بها ؟
سيقوم الموظف المسؤول في مركز اصدار البطاقة الانتخابية، بتثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية التي ستدلي بصوتك بها على بطاقتك الانتخابية وفقا لمكان الاقامة حسب قيود دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات.

ولكن اذا كنت من ابناء الدائرة وتقيم خارجها يحق لك الطلب خطياً لدى دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات من خلال اي مركز من مراكز اصدار البطاقة الانتخابية تسجيل اسمك في جدول الناخبين الاولي الخاص بأبناء تلك الدائرة، ويتم تقديم الطلب والبت فيه وفقا لإجراءات واليات الاعتراض المحددة بالتشريعات.

----------

